# Namenfindung für Zylinder



## Mobi (2 Dezember 2018)

Nabend,

ich komme öfters an einen Punkt, wo mir partout ein Name bzw. Bezeichnung für einen Zyinder nicht einfallen will beim programmieren. Zum Beispiel Klemmung, Spanner, Stopper, Vereinzeler, ...
Weiß jemand, ob es evtl. eine Datenbank oder sonstiges gibt?


----------



## Heinileini (2 Dezember 2018)

Mobi schrieb:


> ich komme öfters an einen Punkt, wo mir partout ein Name bzw. Bezeichnung für einen Zyinder nicht einfallen will . . .


Öfters? Dann bist Du doch das CompetenceCenter höchstselbst, eine solche Liste anzulegen!
Oder geht es darum, neue Bezeichnungen zu finden, die bisher noch nicht benutzt wurden, weil endlich mal die abgegriffenen AllerweltsBegriffe durch aussagekräftigere ersetzt werden sollen?
Ich würde Excel csv-Listen von ZuordnungsTexten, SymbolNamen, etc. einlesen lassen und solche, die Du vielleicht von den Mechanikern, Hydraulikern, Pneumatikern, aus ePlan oder aus dem TeileStamm schnorren kannst. Die DatenSätze könnte Excel beim Einlesen schon auf verschiedene Begriffe (z.B. "Zyl") testen und die "unergiebigen" direkt in die RundAblage schicken.

Gruss, Heinileini

PS:
Habe mal, inspiriert durch den Begriff "unclamp", das Wort "entklemmen" eingeführt. Zum reichlichen Spott meiner Kollegen. Aber bereut habe ich es trotzdem nicht. Manchmal muss man einfach nur hartnäckig genug sein.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 Dezember 2018)

Wir haben sehr viel retrofit gemacht, da stößt man
öfter auf unbekannte, dafür haben wir dann die Begriffe 
„Machengel“ und „Pijonkel“ eingeführt. Die Erfahrung zeigt, 
das passt immer und man bekommt selten Nachfragen.


----------



## Heinileini (3 Dezember 2018)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> . . . und man bekommt selten Nachfragen.


Aber nur, weil keiner zugeben möchte, dass er nicht weiss, wie's ausgesprochen wird!?

Warum braucht man eigentlich Namen für Aktoren, die man nicht im Programm ansprechen kann, weil man nicht weiss, was sie machen?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 Dezember 2018)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Warum braucht man eigentlich Namen für Aktoren, die man nicht im Programm ansprechen kann, weil man nicht weiss, was sie machen?



Wir zum Beispiel wussten schon was Sie machten, halt "Machengel'n" und "Pijonkel'n", 
hatten allerdings keinen richtigen Namen dafür gefunden, weil der Maschinbauer z.b. 
im 1ten-Weltkrieg gefalllen war oder an der Ölkrise 73 pleite gegangen ist, ist es oft schwer 
nachzufragen, wie er es bezeichnet hat.


----------



## Mobi (4 Dezember 2018)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Mechanikern, Hydraulikern, Pneumatikern


Ich bin Mechtroniker, dies ist auch meine Aufgabe.

Aktuell hab ich eine Station, wo eine Gummielement vereinzelt wird und durch einen Schlauch geblasen wird in eine Buchse. Diese Buchse wird dann verfahren um das Gummielement  in das Kundenteil einzudrücken.
Jetzt suche ich halt einen passenden Begriff aus der Mischung Eindrücker und Einsetzer.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 Dezember 2018)

mobi schrieb:


> jetzt suche ich halt einen passenden begriff aus der mischung eindrücker und einsetzer.



druckeinsetzer


----------



## Mobi (4 Dezember 2018)

Neeeeiin. Synonym


----------



## Fabpicard (4 Dezember 2018)

Mobi schrieb:


> Klemmung, Spanner, Stopper, Vereinzeler, ...



Ist fast egal, wie du es nennst, so lange man es erahnen kann wenn man mit der Maschine selbst etwas vertraut ist...
Besser als "QVW-DT-MUBA" hin zu murksen, wenn auch "Querförderwage-Drehteller-Muldenförderbahn" auf das HMI lesbar gepasst hätte 

MfG Fabsi


----------



## Paul (13 Februar 2019)

Fabpicard schrieb:


> Ist fast egal, wie du es nennst, so lange man es erahnen kann wenn man mit der Maschine selbst etwas vertraut ist...


Sehe ich (fast) genauso.
Was total nervt ist: 
Für ein und den selben Zylinder
Pneumatikplan - Klemmung
Eplan - Spanner
Symbolik - Niederhalter
zugehörige Endschalter - Fixierung
OP-Taste - DBblaBla.Tasten.Zyl_12

Eine *durchgängige *Bezeichnung erleichtert dem Programmierer das Leben ungemein.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 Februar 2019)

Paul schrieb:


> Eine *durchgängige *Bezeichnung erleichtert dem Programmierer das Leben ungemein.



Nicht nur den Programmierer sondern alle beteiligte, Elektriker, Pneumatiker, Service Techniker, Bediener usw.

Ich bekomme es nicht hin, mit unserer Mechanik eine Einheitliche Bezeichnung zu verwenden,
weil die sich nicht umstellen wollen. 
Als Offizele ausrede kommt: "Mit den Festo-Zeichen-Programm kann die bezeichnung nicht ändern"!!!

Bei den wäre das im Pneumatikplan die bezeichnung.
Bei mir wäre es im Schaltplan, im SPS-Programm und in der HMI.


----------



## Draco Malfoy (13 Februar 2019)

Paul schrieb:


> Sehe ich (fast) genauso.
> Was total nervt ist:
> Für ein und den selben Zylinder
> Pneumatikplan - Klemmung
> ...



Es gibt auch eine Industrie-Norm DIN EN 81346, welche durchgängige Bezeichnungen für Mechatronik-Projekte ermöglicht, meine Herren.
Daß in der Industrie größtenteils davon bisher noch niemand etwas gehört hat, kann ich mir außer mit mangelnder Bereitschaft zur Selbst- und Weiterbildung, nicht erklären.

Wenn man sich jedoch an diese Norm hält, dann gewinnen Sensoren und Aktuatoren plötzlich dieselben Bezeichnungen innerhalb sämtlicher Anlagendokumente, von mechanischer Konstruktion bis hin zu Fluidplänen und ECAD. In die SPS wandern dann diese Bezeichnungen entweder über COMOS Integrated Engineering oder über Zuordnungslisten-Export aus dem EPLAN mehr oder weniger automatisch.


----------

